# chevrep00(goat cheese)



## dan-0 (Dec 30, 2005)

I have been fooling around and smoking varoius types of cheese. ONe thang that i have wanted to try smoking for a while is chevre. We raise dairy goats and make a lot of cheese. Does anybody have any experance smoking chevre? I have seen goat cheese that is rolled in ash and it is REALLY GOOD.  :?:  8) 



thank ya'll
Dan


----------

